# changement du disque dur interne de mon imac...facile a faire?



## ToMaC (18 Janvier 2002)

Bonjour, je désire remplace le disque dur interne de mon iMac DV SE 400mhz/384mb sdram/ avec seulement 13 Gb pour mettre un Seagate 80 gb 7200rpm.

Seulement, j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un a déja fait lui-meme la manip pour changer son DD.  Ou, peut etre, connaissez vous un endroit ou c'est bien expliquer clairement? Est-ce bien difficile et risquer?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Janvier 2002)

A priori ce n'est pas sorcier mais l'imac est un oiseau en platique avec de la belle et precieuse electronique dedans et ou les vis ont une facheuse tendance à rester concées. Alors à moins de disposer des outils, du mode d'emploi (voir un recent numero de MacWorld), moi je ne m'y suis pas risque. Pour 1/4 d'heure de main d'oeuvre, ici 40 Francs suisses, on m'a change mom disque dur. J'ai mis l'autre, le vieux de 10 Go dans un boitier Firewire. Alors à toi dce voir si le jeu en vaut la chandelle.... Bonne chance


----------



## matnad (19 Janvier 2002)

Salut,

Je pense pas que se soit très dur de changer ton DD de ton imac.
Moi, je l'ai fais pour Noël sans trop de pb!!! Voir d'anciens posts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il faut juste que tu te munices de tournevis cruciforme aimanté si possible, car desfois les vis sont pas très facile à accéder et un peu de patience.

Il faut que tu défasses d'abord les vices sur la coque. Puis après tu enlève la partie carte mère et tout ce qui s'en suit de ton imac. C'est pas dur, il y a juste 2 vices à enlever. Après enlève le lecteur de CD-Rom en le poussant légerement pour qu'il se décroche en dessous. Après tu as 4 vices à enlever pour retirer ton DD et le tour et joué...
Alors ça a pas l'air sorcier non...

Tu peut aussi voir de l'aide dans les autres posts de ce forum, il y en a pas mal qui parle de ça.

Voilà, j'espere que ça pourra t'aider.
A +
M.R.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Janvier 2002)

Pour moi qui suis techniquement la bille la plus parfaite au niveau bricolage, j'ai réussi.
Il faut faire basculer la coque vers l'avant (n'aies pas peur si ça craque, même très fort, c'est juste que tu défais les pattes en plastique).

A voir le cruci adapté est aussi T important. Après, même au niveau de l'install du système, c'est vraiment fingerzinzenoze ! Tu te laisses guider (fais des partitions sur un DD de c'te taille), et pas de soucis, ça passe...

Temps total, réinstall incluse : 45 min à 1 heure max...

@+ 

PS : si tu as des doutes, il y a un post complet sur MacBidouille avec les photos et tout et tout !

J


----------



## Sir (19 Janvier 2002)

Donc c'est pas dur coool !


----------



## ToMaC (19 Janvier 2002)

Il est ou ce post sur MacBidoulle...l'ai pas trouver...

J'aimerais bien avoir n bon walktrough avec photo...y'en a un sur imac2day.com

Mais peut etre celui de Macbidouille est plus simple...bref...

Donnez-moi ce que vous avez!





Merci


----------



## salamèche (19 Janvier 2002)

c'est tout expliqué dans le Macworld d'octobre 2001. Je l'ai fait en 20mn sur mon imac 233 (j'ai mis un IBM 40Go)


----------



## ToMaC (19 Janvier 2002)

ouais mais...je l'ai pas ce foutu Macworld...
On peut le trouver Online?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Janvier 2002)

Salut,

C'est vrai que le changement de disque dur est pas très difficile (j'ai quand même demandé à un copain qui s'y connaît mieux de le faire !...) mais le plus dur c'est d'oser !
C'est donc plus facile de savoir où on va avec les images !
J'ai des scans de l'article de MacWorld et je te les envoie si tu me dis où.

A+


----------



## ToMaC (20 Janvier 2002)

Bin je te remerci PERN, mais je l 'ai trouver online le Macworld de Oct 2001

Merci quand meme...

Mais la une autre question sera lancée de ma part!

Pour presque le meme prix , soit 320$ CAN, j ai le choix entre un DD interne Seagate 80GB 7200, ou un Western Digital 100GB 7200


Est-ce que les Westerne Digital, sont de bon DD pour un iMac...

Messemble que j'ai deja entendu que c'était risquer, ouc j'sais pas trop koi..que ca chauffais plus...

Quelqu'un a un opinion la dessus?

Merci!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Janvier 2002)

Ca tombe bien, c'est le Western Digital 100Go que j'ai installé !
Il tourne parfaitement, la température est à 54° au lieu de 55° avec l'ancien DD, le seul (petit) souci est qu'il fait un petit peu plus de bruit (un genre de sifflement) qu'on entend quand tout est silencieux autour mais qui reste tout à fait supportable, surtout pour le gain de capacité de stockage.

A+


----------



## Vincent 14 (20 Janvier 2002)

Salut, comme tu as un iMac DV, la manipulation est très simple pour changer le DD.
- Retourner le mac (sur une serviette)
- dévisser le fond avec un tournevis cruciforme. Il faut retirer le cache de la prise VGA car il y a une ou 2 vis en dessous.
- Tu accède à une sorte de passoire métallique qu'il faut dévisser avec un cruciforme.
- Le DD est jute en dessous. Il faut débrancher les 2 broches, au besoin retirer la RAM et la carte airport pour avoir plus d'accès, dévisser les vis qui le maintienne et le sortir. 
C'est rapide. Faire la manip inverse pour remonter le nouveau DD en faisant attention de ne pas perdre de vis dans l'iMac.
Après démarrage avec le cd d'install d'OS 10, utiliser les utilitaires si tu veux partitionner ton DD puis tout réinstaller.
Bon bricolage.


----------



## Gargamel (20 Janvier 2002)

enlevez les barrettes de RAM avant de démonter votre iMac si c'est un DV!
`
sinon, le numéro de Macworld est très bien fait que ce soit pour les iMacs à tiroir et les mange-disques


----------



## Gargamel (20 Janvier 2002)

d'ailleurs, c'est plus rapide sur les iMacs à tiroir!


----------



## ToMaC (21 Janvier 2002)

Ok, cool!!

Ca n'as pas trop l'air sorcier!!

Juste faire attention aux vis qu'elles ne tombent pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





J'suis maintenant un peu plus sur de moi pour faire la manip!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci a Tous


----------



## Sir (21 Janvier 2002)

Tu l'as trouvé où l'article MacWorld online?


----------



## ToMaC (21 Janvier 2002)

Voici ou l'on peut trouver l'article de MacWorld pour l'upgrade du iMAchttp://www.macworld.com/2001/10/howto/imac.html

@+


----------



## Hurrican (22 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Pern57:
*Ca tombe bien, c'est le Western Digital 100Go que j'ai installé !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Personnellement je ne conseille pas les WD. Trop de retours en SAV ... la mécanique est fragile.
Maintenant ca veut pas dire que les votres crasheront, ca n'est que statistique


----------



## ToMaC (22 Janvier 2002)

Pour l'instant j'hésite tjrs entre un IBM ou un Barracuda IV de Seagate dans le 80 GB.

Selon vous, lequel serait le mieux?

Pour ce qui est des IBM, j'ai vu les nouveau 120 GXP qui arrivent ...ca l'air que c 11% plus rapide que les ancien...bon, mettons que je m'en fou un peu.

Mais entre un Seagate un et IBM....lequel serait the best pour mon iMac 400 mzh DV SE?


Merci


----------



## archeos (23 Janvier 2002)

La passoire métallique dont parle Vincent 14 est en fait le blindage, donc après le mac n'est plus protégé contre l'électricité statique. Avant de dévisser cette pièce, touche une masse métallique importante, genre radiateur, pour te décharger de ton électricité statique, et évites les vêtements de laine ou les pulls en fibres synthétiques


----------



## ToMaC (25 Janvier 2002)

PIs les barrette de RAM, en les enlevant , je les mets ou pendant le changement du disque.....

Sur un bureau?, dans un Baggies?!?

J'veux pas que mes barette soit foutu!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alèm (25 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ToMaC:
*PIs les barrette de RAM, en les enlevant , je les mets ou pendant le changement du disque.....

Sur un bureau?, dans un Baggies?!?

J'veux pas que mes barette soit foutu!!!!!!!!!!!!!





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

t'as pas une feuille de papier qui traine sur ton bureau?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_c'est quoi baggies, c'est des couches?_








[24 janvier 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## ToMaC (25 Janvier 2002)

lol...ouais surement...plusieur meme..

mais ya pas de danger de laisse ca a l'air libre..chez pas moi, chuis Newbee!!!


Merci de m'éclaircir, car il fait noir!!!!


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ToMaC:
*Pour l'instant j'hésite tjrs entre un IBM ou un Barracuda IV de Seagate dans le 80 GB.

Selon vous, lequel serait le mieux?

Pour ce qui est des IBM, j'ai vu les nouveau 120 GXP qui arrivent ...ca l'air que c 11% plus rapide que les ancien...bon, mettons que je m'en fou un peu.

Mais entre un Seagate un et IBM....lequel serait the best pour mon iMac 400 mzh DV SE?


Merci*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Met de l'ibm c'est ce qu'il y a de plus fiable ! je change un disque ibm pour 7 disques d'autres marque hs (seagate, westerne digital, maxtor ou quantum)


----------



## iBen (25 Janvier 2002)

J déconseil le 120 gxp et pour ce qui est de la fiabilité de ibm, je crois que ce n'est plus vrai dans les grosses capacités. Je m'explique (j'ai moi même un 40 g ibm alors..) le 120 chauffe énormément et à une durée de vie assez limitée, y a eu une news sur macbidouille qui reprennait un communiqué du constructeur comme koi ses DD (les 120) ne devaient pas tourner toute la journée sous peine de devoir le changer rapidement. Par exemple il est déconseillé pour les serveurs. Après, ça dépend de ton utilisation...
Pour ce qui est des autres DD IBM, le 60 a posé plein de pb d'après des rémoignages sur les forums, ici et ailleurs... On se rappellera aussi du bruit inquiétant des premiers 40 go...


----------



## ToMaC (27 Janvier 2002)

Donc, si j'y vais avec le Barracuda IV 80 Gb , 7200rpm, de Seagate, ya pas de trouble??


Il parrait qu'il est un des plus silencieux...mais est e qu'il chauffe....?

Cela devrait sans doute etre un bon choix!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2002)

oui il est silencieux par contre il chauffe c'est ce modele qui équipe les G4 800MP


----------



## ToMaC (27 Janvier 2002)

Grrrrr...eh merde alors...


Que me conseiller vous donc alors pour mettre comme DD dans mon iMac pour ne pas avoir de probleme de surchauffe.....

De preference un 80 GB 7200rpm, et fiable....

Si ce n'est pas un Seagate, koi mettre alors!!!


Sinon, je n'ai qu'a mettre une petit fan pres de l'ordi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci @+


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2002)

ben je mettrais personnellement un IBM 60GXP comme dans le mien


----------



## ToMaC (27 Janvier 2002)

oki..le IBM 60GXP, ne chauffe pas...mais kel sont ses capacité?

60GB 75Gb 80GB??

Entre 60 et 80, cela me conviendrait...

Je veux pas necessairement, un disque super rapide....un 7200 fait l 'affaire..., car j ai un 5400, donc , si c mieux, tant mieux...donc, j  peux pas comparer a rien d'autre

Moi ce que je veux, c'est 
1: de l'espace
2: pas d'emmerdes
3:de la qualité
4:qui ne chauffe pas trop

Le reste, les affaire de fiche technique, je m'en fiche un peu...c pas une course!!!


----------



## ToMaC (27 Janvier 2002)

Le 75 GXP, est-il comparable?

Meme architecture?

J'viens juste de voir ca la..c que le 60GXP, c 60GB le max de capacity..donc le 75GXP ferait plus mon affaire!






DEs difference entre les deux?!?


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ToMaC:
*Le 75 GXP, est-il comparable?

Meme architecture?

J'viens juste de voir ca la..c que le 60GXP, c 60GB le max de capacity..donc le 75GXP ferait plus mon affaire!






DEs difference entre les deux?!?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui, temps d'accès plus long sur le 75GXP qui est plus ancien et pas forcément meilleur marché.

le 60GXP ne chauffe pas énormément, il contient, 20Go par plateau donc 60Go

les nouveaux sont les 120GXP mais qui semblent moins fiable


----------



## Odoak (28 Janvier 2002)

Pour le baracuda 4 80go 7200 je ne crois pas qu'il chauffe énormément plus que les IBM GXP...

Je parle là d'un usage normal non pas 24h/24 365j/année.

Personellement pour la différence de prix je prendrais le baracuda (- cher) et un peu plus silencieux.

Le IBM est réputé plus robuste mais encore là pour un usage normal, je ne m'en ferais pas avec ça.

J'ai vu plusieurs cas d'utilisateur qui on essayé les 2 dans des imac sans problème.  (évidemment il y a des mal chance et des citrons partout !)

Mais si Alèm et Macinside ne me contredise pas je de dirais qu'il n'y a pas de danger, ni de différence considérable entre les deux modèles (IBM - Seagate).

Odoak


----------



## Grape (28 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>J'ai mis l'autre, le vieux de 10 Go dans un boitier Firewire.[/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE> Et ça coûte combien?
Sinon est-ce que le fait de avoir un dique dur plus rapide "augmente" la performance d'OS X.
Merci.


----------



## Dark Templar (25 Avril 2002)

C'est hyper simple : je l'ai fait il y a 2 jours sans mode d'emploi
- Tu bascule ton iMac vers l'avant pour le mettre sur le dos
- Tu ôtes les 4 vis cruciformes en dessous
- Tu cherche le lecteur CD (en face de la fente logiquement), le disque dur est en dessous.
- tu enlève les 4 vis qui le maintiennent
- tu enlève les deux fiches qui sont branchés dessus
- tu le retire
- tu mets ton nouveau
- tu le branche (entre les deux fiches, tu as 6 broches avec un cache sur 2 de ces briches, vérifie qu'il est sur les mêmes que sur l'ancien disque dur)
- tu appuies sur un bouton rond au milieu de la carte mère ( 5 mm de diamètre)
- tu revisses et tu peut rallumer


----------



## ToMaC (25 Avril 2002)

Lol..j'sais bien
Ca fais deja 2 mois que j'ai fait la manip en mettant un IBM 60 GXP 60 Gb...depuis..aucun probleme!!!

Ouin on voit qu'il resorte les vieux post!!! 


Bonne journée


----------



## Olivier Nadeau (1 Mai 2002)

ouais je vois ca ! pis ca marche a la perfection ! ce que je peut en déduire


----------

